

Ask HN: What open source apps do you know on Android? - jmanzano

I'm searching for good android apps that are open-sourced to look at them and research! I mostly look at iosched and ubuntu files for android
======
ZeroGravitas
There's a bunch of them here:

<http://f-droid.org/repository/browse/>

I notice one that appears to be made by Google:

[http://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=com.google.androi...](http://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=com.google.android.apps.authenticator2&fdpage=2)

------
kvprashant
You can find an extensive categorized list here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open_source_Android_app...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open_source_Android_applications)

I think there are more.

